# Berries Everywhere



## gaudet (Apr 26, 2010)

Got out to the park today with SWMBO. We went a looking for berries, wild blackberries and mulberries that is.....

Brought a 3 gallon bucket and a 1 gallon bucket with us thank goodness. After all was cleaned and put away we had 5#'s of ripe mulberries and 11.5 pounds of fresh wild blackberries. And the season is just starting. We found a nice cove of mulberries in the park we had no idea existed. This year I hope to make 6+ gallons of that delicious wine...................


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, just rub it in! It will be a long time before anything is popping around here!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 26, 2010)

rule is.... that the first one picking then makes wine and ships it to everyone


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 26, 2010)

I second that rule -- if there is no objection, we'll accept it by unanimous consent. Having heard no objection, the motion passes by unanimous consent. I'm looking forward to receiving that bottle.

BTW, congratulations on the windfall.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 26, 2010)

private Messages are to be sent to Gaudet's inbox...dont clog the forum w the requests...he will handle them direct with you....


----------



## gaudet (Apr 27, 2010)

By the time this stuff is ready you guys will have all forgotten about it LOL

Need way more berries before I even start this seasons batch. I've even still got some berries leftover from last year. I need to juice them and get them rolling.......


----------



## gaudet (Apr 27, 2010)

Wade,

You should have mulberries soon my friend..... Don't forget to pick them this year.....


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't even imagine picking berries already. The farthest along is the raspberries. There are a bunch up near the house that have leaved out and grown a few inches and may blossom soon. The wild cherries are blooming now- in time for a winter storm advisory. Mixed rain and snow today, tonight, and tomorrow. It is snowing outside right now...............


At least you probably don't need to be meeting any bears while picking the berries. Have fun.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaudet I wish you lots and lots of luck and fun berry picking this year. 
For all you folks out there waiting for fruit to ripen and vines to bud, here are a few picks around my yard to help see you through.

Hops







Blueberries






Blackberries






Passion Fruit











It will still be a bit for the mangos but the figs look like they are getting very close.


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 27, 2010)

Here in Northern Wisconsin, we are just starting to leaves on the maple trees! It will be awhile before we get any fruit!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaudet, no Mulberries here till around late June early July!


----------



## gaudet (May 1, 2010)

wade said:


> Gaudet, no Mulberries here till around late June early July!



Got plenty down here Wade. I hope to pick more and more.

We got out to the park again today. Tallies were another 15.5 pounds of blackberries, and another 4.3 pounds of mulberries. Working our way up to a 6 gallon batch of mulberry for this year.

Looks like I got my first batch of blackberry picked already as we do have some leftover bags of them from last year and those will get used first.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2010)

Good for you, Maybe go for a blackberry port and a wine this year.


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2010)

wade said:


> Good for you, Maybe go for a blackberry port and a wine this year.



I have about 15 pounds of blueberries leftover from last year. I will steam them and do a blueberry port probably. Will probably duplicate the recipe that I saw Waldo had used for his blackberry port. 

I also found 3 quarts of what I believe to be blackberry juice I steamed last year in the closet. Shame on me for not labeling them. I will taste test them before using to determine identity.


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan my man!


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2010)

The only fruit around here is from Chile. Oh wait, I may be in that classification. LOL!


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2010)

tepe said:


> The only fruit around here is from Chile. Oh wait, I may be in that classification. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> </font>



Nah you're just nuts..............


----------



## pizz65 (May 2, 2010)

What/who is SWMBO?


----------



## ibglowin (May 2, 2010)

Google is your friend......


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2010)

S</font>he W</font>ho M</font>ust B</font>e O</font>beyed


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2010)

wade said:


> S</font>he W</font>ho M</font>ust B</font>e O</font>beyed



Always...................


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2010)

gaudet said:


> tepe said:
> 
> 
> > The only fruit around here is from Chile. Oh wait, I may be in that classification. LOL!
> ...





OK I also resemble that remark


----------



## gaudet (May 2, 2010)

Grabbed another 6.75#'s of blackberries this afternoon. Picked with my buddy and his wife for about an hour before the rain drove us off. Going to be a good season. I will give this advice for pickers. Grab you some hospital type rubber gloves, it really helps to keep the smaller thorns from ripping you. Now I just need to start wearing long sleeved shirts to stop the ripping of the arms....


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2010)

Phew been a busy bee..... Got out at 7:30 am today and SWMBO and I got 19.6 more pounds of blackberries in just under 2 hours..... That brings the grand total up to 53.35 pounds.......One more trip and I've got my 12 gallons worth from this year..... And then some.....


----------



## vcasey (May 4, 2010)

Hey extras could go for a nice blackberry beer - kinda nice for the summer or even a port.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 4, 2010)

gaudet said:


> Grabbed another 6.75#'s of blackberries this afternoon. Picked with my buddy and his wife for about an hour before the rain drove us off. Going to be a good season. I will give this advice for pickers. Grab you some hospital type rubber gloves, it really helps to keep the smaller thorns from ripping you. Now I just need to start wearing long sleeved shirts to stop the ripping of the arms....



I work in healthcare so I have plenty of vinyl &amp; nitryle gloves. Also keeps from staining my fingers purple. The berries will be here in a few weeks for us in Carroll County, Maryland. I can't wait they grow wild pretty much everywhere.
I'm tempted to take a few cuttings and get some plants started for myself.


----------

